# VERY agressive pregnant mommy



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I gave my cousin a couple of mice a while back and now i have a litter of some of the cutest little babies from the "accident"
a good accident, but there is a possibility she may be pregnant again because her buck somehow got back into the cage that night....obviously he wanted to be in there with her and i think i know why...my cousin said that she was aggressive when she had her, and after she had her babies she sat in my hand very nicely, but recently after a weak baby died in her litter she became extremely aggressive and attacks me every time i get near the cage. She bit me hard enough the other night that i started bleeding. I'm wondering if she is being protective of her current litter...which she let me touch all the time before, or if she is pregnant again, and just being extremely moody...I'll try to get a picture of her without her taking off a finger. She would be 17 days pregnant now...








Sorry its a little blurry.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Um, kind of hard to say, but yeah maybe she is pregnant again.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

:/ crap. well I guess ill just wait and see...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

You'll just have to play the waiting game and see


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Sometimes i wish mice had pregnancy tests XD


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

yep


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

well she definitely looks preggo haha. how'd everything turn out with her? hopefully the agression has stopped


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Honestly it ended horribly!! I got her from my cousin, who left the male in with her after we found out she had babies, and so i took Mojo the mommy and the babies off her hands. Unfortunately she was pregnant and it is bad to have back to back pregnancies...so she actually had a late second birth, and had some really bad complications...passed away a couple days after the babies were born. I tried to help her by helping feed them by hand. there were 13 of them. When she passed away I took the full duty on feeding them every 2 hours or less. No sleep for me, but I felt bad for the little ones. In the end the babies lived almost a week old and then they finally just died, which was sad for me because I had been taking care of them diligently and had become quite attached to them... I know it isn't a hopeful story, but its the truth... Theoretically her aggression has gone down. Actually it did a few days before she had her litter and continued until her death.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That's so sad!  I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Its ok but I'm going to be taking a long break from anymore breeding but I still love pet mice..


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's a shame.Baby mice don't respond very well to hand rearing but you did your best.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry this happened.  I wanted to just give a bit of advice - if, in the future, you do plan to intentionally breed mice, it's good to breed at least two females at a time so that if something goes wrong, the other mouse can take over caring for the little ones. However, I do cull when there are that many babies born and two of my females are lactating at the same time. No more than 15 between 2 lactating is my rule. 

I know it's difficult, but I know you know that you did all that you could. I admire you for trying so hard!


----------

